# Blanked @ Stonelick (SW OH)AGAIN



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Hit Stonelick Lake (Southwest Ohio) again today in the usual spot. I had a friend with me and between our 4 rods we got zero runs. We had corn on 2 and 2 with Agent Fish boilies. I also failed to mark any fish with my smartcast even though I could see large baitfish hitting the surface throughout the day. Where I was fishing had plenty of warm water (upper end of the lake with the wind blowing towards the feeder creek which according the new naca is the warmest possible place). The water not to cold at all but not quite wadable yet (I'll definitely be in the LMR in the next few weeks). I did see a few carp splashing on the opposite bank just upstream and out of casting range (at least for me). I don't know how many more of these kind of days I can endure. Any suggestions since I have not caught anything in this spot? I don't want to think that all the baiting I have done has been a waste.

(COPYING TO CAG FORUMS ALSO)


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hell no dood..cast as close as u can to them..eventually they will come...at least thats my theory. B)


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I know that you can't sling valuetime out that far, so that can't be your theory


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

We went there today also and fished the dam and then by the beach and we didnt catch anything either. Hey you do better than I did, I never even seen any jump!


----------

